# Harts' 2021 Lawn Journal (NEW HOUSE, NEW LAWN)



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

A new year and a new lawn. 2021 is going to be very exciting but also very challenging. Since moving in December, I haven't had the chance to measure the new space, but I am expecting it to be somewhere around 30k between the front and back.

As a point of reference I am approx. 40 minutes north of my old house and the difference in weather is fascinating - there is barely any snow left at my old house, meanwhile I still have a few inches left where I am now.

*LINKS TO PREVIOUS JOURNALS:​*2018 LAWN JOURNAL
2019 & 2020 LAWN JOURNAL 
LANDSCAPE LIGHTING PROJECT 2018​
I am also now on Instagram - Reel Low Canadian - and will be posting more videos and photos than I will here.

As you can see in the photos below, the previous owners had a service take decent care of their lawn. We have been under snow cover since the latter part of December, but I do know there are a lot of weeds and bad grasses. This is going to be a multi-year project since we plan on having a pool installed in 2022. As a result, I won't be taking on any renos this year. I do hope that I can convince my wife to spend the money on irrigation, but we haven't had that discussion yet.

*SPRING 2021:*

1) I will be power raking and scalping and preparation for reel mowing - yes I plan on mowing with my GM1000. And yes, I know this is going to take me a LONG time to do

2) Pre-M will go down some time in April

3) I will be puling cores for a soil test as soon as the ground allows me to do so

Since I don't anticipate being able to manually irrigate the backyard, I will be timing all of my apps with the weather. I am confident I will be able to irrigate the front.

*Realtor photos taken Sept. 2020:*


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I snapped a couple of pics this morning to show the current state of the lawn. High of 46F today and mid to high 50s the next 2 days.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Looking forward to watching what you do with the new larger property!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Pete1313 thanks. Me too! Going to be a lot more hours put in on the GM1000.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Congrats... I was not too far from your place today (Georgetown). Will be there tomorrow too. I'm looking forward to your new adventure....


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Congrats... I was not too far from your place today (Georgetown). Will be there tomorrow too. I'm looking forward to your new adventure....


Hopefully when things clear up and you're in the area, you can come up and see the place and mow my lawn.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

So envious of your new play space. Look forward to seeing your added touches to an already beautiful lawn.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Harts said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats... I was not too far from your place today (Georgetown). Will be there tomorrow too. I'm looking forward to your new adventure....
> ...


Haha.... Not sure I am up for 30,000 sqft with a Gm1000... Perhaps just a section


----------



## tilsonturf (Aug 19, 2019)

Property looks great. Looking forward to seeing the progress. Everything's melted down here in Toronto now.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@tilsonturf the snow is melted in Erin as well - save for a few spots in the garden beds. However, the ground is still weeks away from thawing and being able to work on it.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

After a couple of days in the 50s last week, the last of the snow is gone and the damage from the Winter has shown its ugly head. Vole damage, snow mold, tire tracks from my old man driving the moving truck and a lot of bumpy surfaces.

The temps have gone back down so it will be another few weeks before I can pull cores for my soil test and start breathing new life into this lawn.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You'll get that whipped into shape. Are you planning a renovation or see what happens with the current turf?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

bernstem said:


> You'll get that whipped into shape. Are you planning a renovation or see what happens with the current turf?


He's doing a Midnight KBG monostand in the front, he just hasn't told his wife yet.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@bernstem not this year. Our hope is that we will be getting a pool next year. I'm going to wait and also have them do some levelling for me. I also don't have irrigation at the moment - something I hope to get with the pool.

This year is going to be about bringing out the best with what is there. I'm going to destroy it with a power rake in a couple of weeks and then drop serious N.

I'd also like to show that you don't always need elite cultivars to have the best lawn on the block. That's my challenge this season.

My wife is on board with everything, but it's going to be a process.

@Sinclair what happened with that other new KBG type you text me about a few months ago. What was that called? And I'm likely leaning toward a ***/Champion GQ blend. There is still time to sway my decision.

And when are you coming over to cut my grass?????


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Blue Velvet - it's the Pickseed Midnight variety. I'm not sure exactly how different it is from regular Midnight.

Say the time and I'm there. Are you planning to take the front down under 1" right out of the gate?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> Blue Velvet - it's the Pickseed Midnight variety. I'm not sure exactly how different it is from regular Midnight.
> 
> Say the time and I'm there. Are you planning to take the front down under 1" right out of the gate?


Power rake, scalp and reel mow. That's the plan. I'm not even going to give it a chance to grow this Spring. BUT, after walking the lawn the last couple of days....it is going to be a roller coaster. It is the furthest thing from flat.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Can't wait to see this.... might have to drive out to take a look..


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Not sure if it was you @Harts but those garden beds look nicely edged already.

The good thing about your lawn is the amount of open space. You won't have shade to deal with. This looks like a great place for 100% bluegrass. Pretty much any cultivar you choose is going to do well. I don't see a reason to deal with the brown PRG stalks if you don't have to.

Also wonder if you'd be able to level out the ditch by the road?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Can't wait to see this.... might have to drive out to take a look..


When things calm down I'd love to have you guys over.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Not sure if it was you @Harts but those garden beds look nicely edged already.
> 
> The good thing about your lawn is the amount of open space. You won't have shade to deal with. This looks like a great place for 100% bluegrass. Pretty much any cultivar you choose is going to do well. I don't see a reason to deal with the brown PRG stalks if you don't have to.
> 
> Also wonder if you'd be able to level out the ditch by the road?


The previous owner had a landscaper who did everything. He did a wonderful job with the garden beds. Those will be much easier to maintain since I won't have to fix anything.

The ditch, I'm assuming is city property and acts as a culvert, taking water across the front of my house and diverting it into a pond across the street. It would also take a lot is soil - my house sits about 10 feet above street level. It's not ideal as u also have a huge hump in the front where the septic is. Buts it's big and wide open, so mowing should be easier than before. No fences!

Not a drop of shade in the backyard all day. The front gets morning shade only. The reason why I'd also plant prg is for the quick germination. I've yet to get to know my neighbours and as of right now, I'm hesitant to nuke everything and have the yard sit brown for a few weeks, inviting inquiring minds. Everyone so far seems very environmentally conscious (except the guy beside me. He seems pretty down to earth). I need to feel the community out this year when I'm spraying every other week.

I'm still a year a way from doing anything drastic. When the time comes, I'll be leaning on @SNOWBOB11, @Stuofsci02, @Sinclair along with the guys in US for input. I may still go 100% kbg. We'll see.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Harts said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see this.... might have to drive out to take a look..
> ...


Hey.. when are we putting in our bulk order for AmS now that you are in the 150 lb club..


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

The weather is starting to trend more to the mild side with consecutive days in the mid to high 50s coming up this weekend into early next week. I wasn't planning any major work until early April but it is looking as though Spring might come a little early - although I wouldn't rule out the possibility of one more snow fall.

I started tracking my soil temperature last night. The first reading came in at 41F. I'll continue to check this daily.

I am contemplating renting the power rake this weekend since the weather is going to cooperate. Either way, I need to rake the entire lawn and give it a cut with the rotary at the very least.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

just itching to work on the lawn. i've been doing home renos inside finished the enitre basement for the last 6 weeks so i'm getting excited to get outside and start working on the new property too.

you find a tractor yet?

i have a lead on a 2020 husqavarna ts 248g with 20 hrs on it. might have to jump on it, be a little work horse for me to get things going here, i'm not at the fairway mower readiness yet lol.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> just itching to work on the lawn. i've been doing home renos inside finished the enitre basement for the last 6 weeks so i'm getting excited to get outside and start working on the new property too.
> 
> you find a tractor yet?
> 
> i have a lead on a 2020 husqavarna ts 248g with 20 hrs on it. might have to jump on it, be a little work horse for me to get things going here, i'm not at the fairway mower readiness yet lol.


I just started looking. I finally got the green light to get one after my wife watched me try to cut the front with my rotary on Sunday.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I finally got around to measuring my property yesterday. I have a total of 38,500sf broken down as follows:

1) 2,000
2) 10,500
3) 26,000



We have had really warm temps in the 50s and 60s the last week. This past weekend I hand raked the front (#2 in the photo above) and ran over it with my rotary. It looks much better than a week ago:

Before:



After:



The weather is going to go back down into the 30s and 40s starting this weekend, so I'm still a few weeks away from getting any applications down.

I will be sending my soil off to Waypoint tomorrow.


----------



## Spartacus (May 3, 2020)

Thanks bud. I am at Cawthra and Queensway. If you are planning on coming to sauga anytime then drop by and we can grab a beer. I've never been to Erin but your property looks beautiful


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Spartacus Thank you. I still work at Winston/401. I'll let you know if I'm in the area.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

@Harts You're last property looked amazing, so I'm really interested to see how the transformation goes here. GL with the new home.

Given the large property size, any plans to upgrade from the GM1000 down the road?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Togo said:


> @Harts You're last property looked amazing, so I'm really interested to see how the transformation goes here. GL with the new home.
> 
> Given the large property size, any plans to upgrade from the GM1000 down the road?


Thank you. I'd love to have a triplex one day; but that's a few years down the road. I will maintain the front with the GM1000 but need to find a tractor to cut the back.

It's going to be long road to get it where I want it, but it will be fun.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

@Harts A buddy of mine just bought a new house (2acres) and picked up a new Kubota that he loves. Granted he wanted a front loader on it so it's big but he said they had great pricing and 0% financing. They may be running similar specials up over the boarder?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Togo Perhaps. I haven't really started looking yet. In my experience you guys seem to always get better deals than we do.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

It's been a while between updates. I got my prodiamine app down mixed with some Urea last weekend before the rain. I decided not to apply preM on the back - it's simply too much for a 4 gallon backpack. I will be looking into a tow behind sprayer for my newly purchased JD 130, which has yet to be delivered.

On Sunday I used the GM1000 for the first time. HOC is 1". The front is very thin and laced with what appears to be quackgrass. I think I will over seed with ryegrass this Fall.

I still haven't cut the back yet as I'm waiting on the JD.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Enjoy the process. That's the fun of it all right lol


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks like a bunch of work, but it will be worth it.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Nice beginning of the season!


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Trust me, you'll appreciate your lawn so much more once you get it to where you want it.

Good news about the quack grass...it HATES being cut short. You should slowly see it start to disappear. It may not fully go away, but it'll get to the point where you don't even know it's there. Reel mowing for the win without doing anything extra!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Stuofsci02 @Babameca @jrubb42 thanks guys. @Babameca it's been a while. Nice to see you back.

I know it's going to be worth it when all is said and done. This new lawn isn't any worse off than where I started several years ago with my old lawn. It's just 15x bigger. This first season is more about managing my time (and my wife's expectations) and getting used to taking care of a bigger property. I have a new found respect for guys that have 20k + sf (even 10k). It's more work and will eventually require more investment in the proper tools to make my time in the lawn more efficient. That will all come in time.

Here is the progress after yesterday's cut at 0.75" - which is where Ill be keeping it all season. Our weather has been odd this month, with the first part seeing abnormal highs and the last week and the foreseeable future seeing near normal temps. It still isn't ideal growing weather yet. Once we start seeing warmer temps in the 60s consistently, I know based on experience, things are going to take off and by mid-June, my front yard will be in a much better place.

The real challenge is the ditch. It's steep!



This is where things stood exactly one month ago.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I would scalp this baby, dethatch it 2 times and hit it with N. PreM (3 months rate) to keep weeds out and assess the late summer plan


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Babameca said:


> I would scalp this baby, dethatch it 2 times and hit it with N. PreM (3 months rate) to keep weeds out and assess the late summer plan


I've already scalped it down to 5/16" and done my preM. My plan is to dethatch and overseed in August.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Harts said:


> @Stuofsci02 @Babameca @jrubb42 thanks guys. @Babameca it's been a while. Nice to see you back.
> 
> I know it's going to be worth it when all is said and done. This new lawn isn't any worse off than where I started several years ago with my old lawn. It's just 15x bigger. This first season is more about managing my time (and my wife's expectations) and getting used to taking care of a bigger property. I have a new found respect for guys that have 20k + sf (even 10k). It's more work and will eventually require more investment in the proper tools to make my time in the lawn more efficient. That will all come in time.
> 
> ...


What's that steel plate thing for? Hydro vault or something?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@BBLOCK its part of my septic.


----------



## briguy_78 (Jun 25, 2020)

Harts said:


> It's been a while between updates. I got my prodiamine app down mixed with some Urea last weekend before the rain. I decided not to apply preM on the back - it's simply too much for a 4 gallon backpack. I will be looking into a tow behind sprayer for my newly purchased JD 130, which has yet to be delivered.
> 
> On Sunday I used the GM1000 for the first time. HOC is 1". The front is very thin and laced with what appears to be quackgrass. I think I will over seed with ryegrass this Fall.
> 
> I still haven't cut the back yet as I'm waiting on the JD.


Which tow behind sprayer are you considering? Spraying my 25k with a 4 gallon pump sprayer is miserable.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@briguy_78 I haven't put any thought into it. I don't even have my tractor yet. I think something that mounts to the back as opposed to a tow behind.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

My tractor finally came last week and I was able to cut the back and side for the first time. HOC is 3" at the moment. I plan to bring it down to 2.5" over time.



Here is the comparison from March 20 to April 24. The snow mold has taken care of itself. The only intervention I took was light raking in the most severe areas.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Looks like the previous owner loved his grass as well... so think and plush!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Nismo said:


> Looks like the previous owner loved his grass as well... so think and plush!


He loved it enough to hire someone to take care of it. He never spent a single minute on it, from what I understand.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

This looks promissing! You maybe be able to do what @jrubb42 did. I would go for it


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looking good, already! Once it warms up a bit more and you really get working on it, I know it'll really pop. I'm looking forward to the transformation.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> Looking good, already! Once it warms up a bit more and you really get working on it, I know it'll really pop. I'm looking forward to the transformation.


You are correct. The weather the last few weeks have not been great. It's been up and down with a lot of colder days. We're still 2-3 weeks away from consistent 70's + temps.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Quick update:

Spread approx. 10.5lbs of Urea on my front 10.5K. It's been cool and rainy the last 2.5 days. The front yard desperately needs a cut as does the back.

I'm also going to plan an app of Tenacity + Triclopyr in the near future. There appears to be quite a bit of crabgrass in the front. Apparently my prodiamine app was a little too late.

Pics to follow later of some of the issues I'm dealing with.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Harts said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Spread approx. 10.5lbs of Urea on my front 10.5K. It's been cool and rainy the last 2.5 days. The front yard desperately needs a cut as does the back.
> 
> ...


Hey Harts, I don't think you should be seeing crabgrass yet. I made the same mistake last spring and @g-man corrected me. Turned out to be a different grassy weed. You might want to ID it more closely before treating.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

davegravy said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > Quick update:
> ...


I don't disagree and I will post pics later today when I'm home. What confuses me is I saw quite a bit of quackgrass earlier this month - very distinguishable with the clasping auricles. But now I'm seeing a large amount of something else (I think).


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No crabgrass this early in ontario. Whatever it is, round up should take care of it.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> No crabgrass this early in ontario. Whatever it is, round up should take care of it.


Thanks. I'll post pics later today.


----------



## yardnutz (Jul 11, 2018)

Harts said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > No crabgrass this early in ontario. Whatever it is, round up should take care of it.
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your work. The lawn is looking really nice.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Did a second app of urea on Sunday at 0.5lb N per K. Rain forecasted this afternoon.

Peel Landscape Depot in G-Town has 55lb bags of urea for $29 and a 25-5-10 for $32. Picked up two bags of each. Urea is for the front blitz happening right now. The 25-5-10 will be applied to the back in the next 2 weeks. 110lbs total will yield me approx. 1lb N per K over 28,000 sq. ft.

Here are pictures of the weed I am having difficulty identifying:


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Harts said:


> Did a second app of urea on Sunday at 0.5lb N per K. Rain forecasted this afternoon.
> 
> Peel Landscape Depot in G-Town has 55lb bags of urea for $29 and a 25-5-10 for $32. Picked up two bags of each. Urea is for the front blitz happening right now. The 25-5-10 will be applied to the back in the next 2 weeks. 110lbs total will yield me approx. 1lb N per K over 28,000 sq. ft.
> 
> Here are pictures of the weed I am having difficulty identifying:


I think I have that same stuff here and there in the lawn. Quite a bit smaller but there's one decent group of it.

Hit it with Par3 + Quinclorac yesterday so we'll see what happens.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Nice wide blade and seems to grow a lot faster than the rest of your turf. Might be a good candidate for brushing/painting on glyphosate if it's not too abundant.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

davegravy said:


> Nice wide blade and seems to grow a lot faster than the rest of your turf. Might be a good candidate for brushing/painting on glyphosate if it's not too abundant.


Very abundant. If I can get my irrigation figured out, I'm going to kill part of the front and seed with PRG. I'm not ready for a full on reno yet.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks like a field grass of some sort. These big properties that used to be fields and were seeded rather than sodded have these types of issues. Millions of the seeds are hidden out there. It is the ultimate reason that I did a reno in my back.. To much crap like this to deal with..... Round up, fallow, and round up some more...

You might be able to mow it out as that type of grass likes to be long. It may take years though. A blend of Meso and Quinclorac might be worth a try. After that you might be left with few options...


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks like a field grass of some sort. These big properties that used to be fields and were seeded rather than sodded have these types of issues. Millions of the seeds are hidden out there. It is the ultimate reason that I did a reno in my back.. To much crap like this to deal with..... Round up, fallow, and round up some more...
> 
> You might be able to mow it out as that type of grass likes to be long. It may take years though. A blend of Meso and Quinclorac might be worth a try. After that you might be left with few options...


I found out from my neighbour that the site used to be a quarry. I'm going to nuke the bad areas this Summer and live with some of the rest. I'm not moving anytime soon and this lawn is a project. I've resigned myself to the fact that it's going to be a while before it gets to where I want it to be. But it will get there.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

did you try google lens for fun?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Harts said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a field grass of some sort. These big properties that used to be fields and were seeded rather than sodded have these types of issues. Millions of the seeds are hidden out there. It is the ultimate reason that I did a reno in my back.. To much crap like this to deal with..... Round up, fallow, and round up some more...
> ...


Haha... I sense a fall Reno coming to a neighborhood near you...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Harts I'm pretty sure the first and last images are orchardgrass.

Get a 1/2 inch pvc pipe stuff one end with a towel with round up. Go around the yard touching the leaves. Yes you will have polka dots but it will fill in with the nitrogen you are dropping. You do not need to reno or seed. Just push it with nitrogen.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks @g-man. I suspected orchard grass as I was checking online the other day.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

You said earlier that the front wasn't very smooth but you've reel mowed it anyway. How bumpy is it and did you have any trouble with the gm1000? I've taken on my neighbors lawn and he wants "the second best lawn in the circle" which includes reel mowing. His lawn isn't smooth though and I don't have the time right now to work on the bumps. I started reel mowing mine last fall but mine was in a lot better shape because I put it in myself. Just looking for some feedback on whether I should rotary it or switch it to the reel. Thanks and I'm pretty jealous of your space.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Harts said:


> Very abundant. If I can get my irrigation figured out, I'm going to kill part of the front and seed with PRG. I'm not ready for a full on reno yet.


Hey Harts, I'm curious about your choice to seed PRG. Didn't you have KBG at your old place? I'm still on the fence about what type to use on my planned reno.

PGR
Fast to germinate, stripes great

KBG
Dark green, fills in on its own without annual overseeding.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@Canuck Mike you're experienced enough, and your lawn is already so good looking - the only thing that can take you a notch up is a KBG Monostand. Of course that depends on how much sun you get under the tree.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> @Canuck Mike you're experienced enough, and your lawn is already so good looking - the only thing that can take you a notch up is a KBG Monostand. Of course that depends on how much sun you get under the tree.


@Canuck Mike don't listen to Sinclair. He wants everyone to have a KBG mono. Just because he's already done his, I think he's feeling the itch to do it again and wants to live through your experience. :lol: :lol: :lol:

If I seed this Fall it will be a PRG overseed. I don't have an irrigation plan yet and will be relying on manual watering this year. My front is 10,500 sf.

If and when I do reno and if Sinclair has his way, it will be a KBG mono. But that is 1-2 years away from happening.

I'm looking on PRG choices from DLF Pickseed.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

nnnnnate said:


> You said earlier that the front wasn't very smooth but you've reel mowed it anyway. How bumpy is it and did you have any trouble with the gm1000? I've taken on my neighbors lawn and he wants "the second best lawn in the circle" which includes reel mowing. His lawn isn't smooth though and I don't have the time right now to work on the bumps. I started reel mowing mine last fall but mine was in a lot better shape because I put it in myself. Just looking for some feedback on whether I should rotary it or switch it to the reel. Thanks and I'm pretty jealous of your space.


To be honest, it isn't as much fun with the bumps. It's hard to get a clean cut. I also have a steep ditch that I am still trying to figure out how I'm going to navigate.

While I can't give you an answer as to what you should do, you know the time requirement involved with reel mowing. If it's really bumpy, it isn't going to be much fun until it gets levelled out and your neighbour may not be happy of the quality. It's going to stripe nice and look good from the street, but up close they're going to notice the stragglers. And you will too. It's an annoyance I wish I didn't have to look at.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

Thats exactly what I needed to hear. I mowed his lawn last night and at least in the back there are a lot of bumps from sod seams. I'm thinking that we'll work on the front and get it up to snuff for fall reel mowing and keep the back on the rotary. The front isn't horrible to mow but the back is kind of a pain because its long and narrow and the lawn goes right up to the fence so turning the mower around is a pain. His total is like 5500 sqft and mine is about 3700 sqft so even with both its nothing compared to what your are working with.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Harts said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> > @Canuck Mike you're experienced enough, and your lawn is already so good looking - the only thing that can take you a notch up is a KBG Monostand. Of course that depends on how much sun you get under the tree.
> ...


You don't want to use Champion GQ?.. Don't forget the main reason not to over seed KBG is that it doesn't work..


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Harts said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> > @Canuck Mike you're experienced enough, and your lawn is already so good looking - the only thing that can take you a notch up is a KBG Monostand. Of course that depends on how much sun you get under the tree.
> ...


I say I'm on the fence but in the back of my mind I know I'm going with KBG.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Stuofsci02 if you have a source for Champion GQ, let me know. I haven't found one locally.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@Harts I don't have a KBG monostand - I still have that 4 cultivar blend.

I really want to do a midnight monostand.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Harts said:


> @Stuofsci02 if you have a source for Champion GQ, let me know. I haven't found one locally.


Graham Turf Seed is where I got mine..

http://www.grahamturf.com/


----------



## Bronx (May 3, 2021)

Sinclair said:


> @Harts I don't have a KBG monostand - I still have that 4 cultivar blend.
> 
> I really want to do a midnight monostand.


Look forward to following along. Looks of great stuff here.

Sorry for the newb question but can you please explain the benefits or point me to a direction where I can read about on them regarding the different seed varities.

Midnight vs Award vs Mono etc...


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Bronx said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> > @Harts I don't have a KBG monostand - I still have that 4 cultivar blend.
> ...


Midnight and Award, and the names listed in my signature are cultivars of KBG. They are all genetically KBG, but will have varying traits like colour, growth rate, growth habit, blade width, disease resistance, etc.

To get the most consistent possible looking turf, you want to have only one cultivar of KBG, to ensure that the colour, blade width, growth rate is the same everywhere. This is called a monostand (i.e. one stand of grass)

In my 4 cultivar blend, one is lighter green and faster growing than the rest.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Bronx said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> > @Harts I don't have a KBG monostand - I still have that 4 cultivar blend.
> ...


This link will take you to the turf grass trials website. You can look for the variety your interested in and see how it scored.

https://ntep.org/


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Update: I ended up using the JD S130 to cut the front at 1" on the weekend. I was seeing too many stragglers from the GM1000. I ended up getting a much more even cut. I plan to do this one more time before I apply PGR +FAS. After that, I'll be able to keep up with the mowing at 0.75" on my 10,500 sq.Ft. front yard using the Greensmaster.

I also acquired a 15 gallon tow behind sprayer. I plan to test and calibrate this week. I've also ordered Speedzone from SW which should hopefully be here in the next week. I have a huge dandelion problem in the back yard that needs to be addressed.

The tank sprayer will be very welcome when I start spraying frequently.

I'm also looking into a local supplier for 50lb bags of FS. Even with the 2oz rate, I need approx. 1.3lbs per application for my FAS apps. I posted the info in the GTA sub-forum and will update once I know it's the same stuff found on Amazon.

Next on my list is to figure out my manual irrigation. I hoped to do this sooner, but the weather has not been cooperative and I've been more focused on cutting and feeding more than anything.

Temps appear to be on the rise towards the end of this week. Hopefully for good.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Harts pictures?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It looks like temps will be finally up close to the 20C mark later this week. After the early start to spring it's been quite cool recently.

Like g-man said we need some pics. Of the sprayer and tractor.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Here you go.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I wanted lawn pictures.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> I wanted lawn pictures.


Didn't get a chance while there was decent light. I'll be getting some work done tomorrow after work and will take some.

You'll just have to be patient.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh, the farm guy now. Riding vs walking behind. Lazy.... :lol:


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Babameca said:


> Oh, the farm guy now. Riding vs walking behind. Lazy.... :lol:


Lol. If you're ever out this way, you are welcomed with open arms to mow with my GM.

Hope you're doing well brother.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Harts Damn I will! And I will curse that GM think I know . I am on a course to Sarnia for work! Watch out :lol:


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

That JD doesn't even look like it's cut any grass yet, does it get a full detail every mow? &#128513;


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I want to see some lawn pics too


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@BBLOCK I don't live on a dust farm like you. Unlike you, I actually have grass. :lol:

It is actually a little dirty. I haven't cleaned it yet. It only has 5 hours on it.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Harts said:


> @BBLOCK I don't live on a dust farm like you. Unlike you, I actually have grass. :lol:
> 
> It is actually a little dirty. I haven't cleaned it yet. It only has 5 hours on it.


Haha touché

I do have a lot of clover though... 😂


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Did you get some Gator Blades for that JD? I found that to be a good cheap upgrade on mulching cut quality..


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Did you get some Gator Blades for that JD? I found that to be a good cheap upgrade on mulching cut quality..


Not yet. I'm still using the side discharge - I hate it.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Harts said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get some Gator Blades for that JD? I found that to be a good cheap upgrade on mulching cut quality..
> ...


Good for making hay rows


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > Stuofsci02 said:
> ...


Ugh. Tell me about it. I went from 4+" on the weekend down to 2.75". I need to find the time to cut once during the week.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Harts said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Harts said:
> ...


Hey.. it's this moment I want to refer you back to your 2020 journal post from Oct 14 2020... I recall it being something about big yard having fewer obstacles and being "easy work"...


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Cut the front with the tractor after work. HOC IS 1". Minor scalping on some of the slopes. Will get the GM out hopefully tomorrow and take it down to 0.75" and get a PGR app down this weekend.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Stuofsci02 :roll:

What is things people say before they have 30+ K sq ft Alex?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Harts said:


> @Stuofsci02 :roll:
> 
> What is things people say before they have 30+ K sq ft Alex?


Haha.. great response... front is not looking too bad..


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Here is the new sprayer setup. Spray width is approx. 9 feet. I've tested it with water this week and have noticed a few issues:

1) The spray nozzles that came with it are not great. I am going to switch out for the AX TeeJet nozzles. 
2) The nozzles continue to drip long after I shut the pump off.
3)The biggest problem is the pump is leaking badly. I am waiting on a call back from the manufacturer to see what they can do about it.

And of course my order of SpeedZone arrived today. I was hoping to do a blanket spray this weekend.





This is one of the areas it is leaking



The good news is the weather is turning much warmer over the next two weeks, with daytime highs in the 60s and low 70s. The grass should start to take off and come mid-June, the lawn should look significantly better.

Still on the to-do list is to figure out how I'm going to irrigate the front. I will let the back go dormant this Summer.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

well if you're going hose end, get that melnor raincloud wifi timer i got last year and be able to control everything from your cell phone. if you do, get a cheap wifi booster and put it as close to the timer as possible to ensure good wifi connection.

get more of the orbit sprinklers and hopefully you have better luck then i did with them freezing in place.

i only ran 3 per line, so with the one timer that would mean you could have 12.

not sure how well that does over 10k tho lol

i have no clue what i'm going to do when i reno.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm going to text @Harts pics of me jumping through my sprinklers this summer.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

For large area hose end sprinklers, a simple, cheap option is a large area impact sprinkler made by Gilmour. With a 3/4" hose, it can move A LOT of water. A few years ago, I bought some from Gemplers for work to irrigate large formal grass panels for a reno, because the ancient irrigation system was shot. The sprinklers were much larger, but not commercial. They had a triple spike aluminum base. I can look up the part number, if you are interested.

This is much smaller than the commercial sprinklers I saw in a YouTube video by Pete from GCI, but they might be helpful.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I agree with @Chris LI . My Gilmour throws at least 50ft on a half inch line. It makes other impact sprinklers look small.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I agree with @Chris LI . My Gilmour throws at least 50ft on a half inch line. It makes other impact sprinklers look small.


Nice! That's the one! This version has the regular base, but that's the same head. Taking the photo with it in hand really shows the scale. Look for the largest diameter hose (3/4") with GHT (garden hose thread) you can find. If you have really long runs, I would suggest buying a combo of hoses in varying lengths (25', 50', 75', 100') as appropriate, as opposed to two 100' hoses, for example. Pressure drops over distance, so you will maintain better pressure for a 125' distance better if you use a combo of that length, as opposed to two 100' runs to reach the 125' run. You may need to move the sprinkler less often, if you get better coverage with more psi and volume (and drag less hose if you leave some in place and disconnect-modular kind of setup).

Underhill makes good equipment. I haven't bought their hoses, but have their nozzles and brass hi-flo shut off. I found a cheapie true 3/4" diameter hose from Harbor Freight that puts down a lot of water with one of the Underhill nozzles and a cheap Lowes pistol grip fire hose nozzle with lever shut off. Yup, I've done some HW, with moving as much water as possible with my DIY systems at home and work. Lol. I think I have a link to a pressure/volume graph if you want to nerd out. I hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Is this basically the same thing?

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0036GA7K8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_i_3MDP3SG720FMA1ZVFTX1


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

davegravy said:


> Is this basically the same thing?
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0036GA7K8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_i_3MDP3SG720FMA1ZVFTX1


No, it looks smaller; probably a standard size head. I'll see if I can find it for you. I may need to check my files at work.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> > Is this basically the same thing?
> ...


https://gemplers.com/collections/all/products/large-area-impulse-sprinkler


----------



## truerebel (Jul 11, 2020)

General noob questions Harts - How do you manage a 0.75" cut without an irrigation system and without knowing exactly what sort of turf grass variety you're dealing with? Won't it just die when it gets hot out?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

truerebel said:


> General noob questions Harts - How do you manage a 0.75" cut without an irrigation system and without knowing exactly what sort of turf grass variety you're dealing with? Won't it just die when it gets hot out?


The height has little to do with it. Whether it's 0.75 or 3", it won't die but it will go dormant without water.

I do plan to irrigate the front but not the back.

I don't use anymore water on short cut grass. It still gets 1 to 1.5" per week. The same as longer grass.

Also, I'm not worried about the grass type. It's likely a mix of KBG, rye and fescue. Same as my old lawn. Just with a few grassy weeds mixed in.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Stuofsci02 , @davegravy and @Chris LI thanks for the input and advice. I'm going to measure the run this week and figure things out.

I don't mind breaking things down and setting up every time. I'd rather do that than have to do multiple cycles. I had a two head manual system at my last house. I'd just set it up the night before and run it off the timer.

I'll take a look at those links and let you guys know what I come up with.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

You're welcome!

Oh, and one thing I planned on mentioning regarding psi and flow rate/volume, and forgot...run only one of those large heads at a time. They put out so much water that if you try to run two at a time, the pressure drop could reduce coverage significantly (unless the two heads produce a geometric pattern that fits your yard better).


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

davegravy said:


> Is this basically the same thing?
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0036GA7K8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_i_3MDP3SG720FMA1ZVFTX1


That is the one LCN uses. It has a lot of cool adjustments for smaller lawns with odd shapes. The big Gilmour is made to throw far in open spaces..


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Harts said:


> @Stuofsci02 , @davegravy and @Chris LI thanks for the input and advice. I'm going to measure the run this week and figure things out.
> 
> I don't mind breaking things down and setting up every time. I'd rather do that than have to do multiple cycles. I had a two head manual system at my last house. I'd just set it up the night before and run it off the timer.
> 
> I'll take a look at those links and let you guys know what I come up with.


I got mine at Lowes a few years back. Looks like they still have them. 
https://www.lowes.ca/product/lawn-sprinklers/gilmour-professional-adjustable-circular-spike-sprinkler-888865


----------



## briguy_78 (Jun 25, 2020)

I'll throw another option that works for larger areas. Not perfect but better than having to run around moving sprinklers https://www.amazon.com/Orbit-58322-...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I took yesterday off work and spent the day in the lawn. I double cut the back dandelion farm down to 2.5" (from about 4") and double cut the front - first with the JD at 1" then with the GM1000 at 15/16".

I desperately need water on the lawn. It's starting to show signs of drought. I'll get that figured out next week.

I'm also hoping the pump for my sprayer comes in next week so I can get a post-em app down and then subsequent PGR + Iron apps.

The scalping in the front is from cutting the ditch with the tractor.





The is the size of the ditch I have to navigate:


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME (Jul 24, 2019)

That's a beautiful property Harts.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> That's a beautiful property Harts.


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME (Jul 24, 2019)

So what are your thoughts one moving up to acre size lots? What did your lawn time increase to? When I did a similar move going from a 40x106 lot to a 170x300 I felt kind of overwhelmed in the begining...especially for the first while when all I had was a 20" push mower...lol


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> So what are your thoughts one moving up to acre size lots? What did your lawn time increase to? When I did a similar move going from a 40x106 lot to a 170x300 I felt kind of overwhelmed in the begining...especially for the first while when all I had was a 20" push mower...lol


I'm still figuring things out. My time to mow is decreasing as I get more and more used to the layout and all of the tress in the way. But it isn't just the cutting. It's the time to trim and blow as well. I've yet to trim the entire property - I'm guessing this is 30 to 45 minutes alone.

Time is one thing. Money is a whole different story.

I love having this property. But everyone, including myself wants more grass to cut. Be careful what you wish for. I can't wait until we can get a pool installed so we can cut into a few thousand square feet.

Then factor in two kids and makes keeping up more difficult.

My plan in 2021 was only ever to get used to this size property and understand the time and money commitment it's going to take.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

It's a beautiful property you have there @Harts.


----------



## Lawnie (Apr 20, 2021)

Gorgeous property - it looks great now - I can't wait to see what you do with it and how it looks this fall!


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME (Jul 24, 2019)

I agree... I started mowing 50000sqft and year after year I keep adding trees and mulch beds.....now down to 31000 feet and still have to mow on different days than I edge. A pool should push me to under 30k worth of a lawn and maybe less than $200 worth of fert every 5 to 6 weeks...lol


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> maybe less than $200 worth of fert every 5 to 6 weeks...lol


This is the reason I switched from organic to synthetic. Otherwise I'd be at about $280 per application.


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME (Jul 24, 2019)

True... I went from Home Hardware's 9,2,2 to Scott's max. Still need 4 large bags at $32 each per app.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Sorry it's been a while. I have run into some problems (self induced) and I haven't been able to do very much the last few weeks.

First, as I mentioned a few weeks ago, the pump on my new sprayer was leaking. I finally got a replacement pump last week and installed it on the weekend. So I have yet to use it for any applications.

Second, I did something really stupid and ran over a metal septic tank cover with my JD S130. The left blade caught the corner of the cover and tore the blade up really good. It seems I also bent the deck. I am taking this into my local JD dealer today to get it fixed but it's going to be 1-2 weeks before I get it back.

Third, my GM1000 seems to be having issues. I'm not sure if the bearings are shot but the mower really lags when I start each pass. It could also be that my lawn is so uneven that the rear drum can't get enough traction.

I had to use my neighbour's zero turn the other night to cut my backyard. I'll be using it a few more times until the S130 gets fixed.

Weeds: Weed pressure is a huge problem in both the front and back. I know heat can cause issues when spraying herbicides, but I'm going to anyways. The lawn is already stressed from drought (finally go some rain last night and another 0.5" the other day).

Water: I picked up 3 more Orbit gear drive sprinklers and 5 x 25' hoses. This gives me a total of 6 sprinklers to use across the 150' width that is the front yard. I have no idea what kind of pressure loss I'm going to experience, but as it is, I'm going to have to water the entire front over two days anyway.

As I mentioned at the start of this journal, 2021 is all about getting to know my lawn. This is a big step up from the 2,500 sq. ft. I used to have and there are days where it just gets overwhelming. I have a lot of edging I need to do around trees and gardens and a playset coming for the kids that's going to require me to dig up a 1,500 sq. ft. section.

I'm now going to start contacting irrigation and pool companies to get the ball rolling!


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME (Jul 24, 2019)

Harts said:


> Second, I did something really stupid and ran over a metal septic tank cover with my JD S130. The left blade caught the corner of the cover and tore the blade up really good. It seems I also bent the deck. I am taking this into my local JD dealer today to get it fixed but it's going to be 1-2 weeks before I get it back.


This happened to me twice in the first year. Decided to make a mulch bed around the septic tanks.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > Second, I did something really stupid and ran over a metal septic tank cover with my JD S130. The left blade caught the corner of the cover and tore the blade up really good. It seems I also bent the deck. I am taking this into my local JD dealer today to get it fixed but it's going to be 1-2 weeks before I get it back.
> ...


This is not happening! I'll take the advice from my three year old and just go around it.


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME (Jul 24, 2019)

How come? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> How come? If you don't mind me asking


I don't want a mulch bed in the middle of my yard. It will look out of place.

There's no reason not to go around it. I just chose not to and suffered the consequence.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

I'll be making a mulch bed or river wash bed around mine, the grass won't even grow on it because it's too hot, it's all torched around the lids.

Smart kid tho... Lol


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I have a raised bed septic. So the main tank is in my garden, hidden. Everything flows to a second tank that pumps the effluent into the leach field. I'll take photos tomorrow.


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME (Jul 24, 2019)

Ah...got you. Usually they put the tanks close together. This is mine


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@STUDENToftheGAME my main tank is similar and is buried in the garden next to the house. But I also have this secondary tank in the middle of the yard.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Odd that the tank cover sits a bit high but I think your right not to put a mulch bed around that. It would look weird.


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME (Jul 24, 2019)

Yeah....I wouldn't mulch it either....weird how they put it there though...


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Is that one of those new active/aerated ones?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Looks like maybe that corner is a bit high? Can you add a little dirt to bring up the level around the cover? This way you can not worry anymore. Plus will make it easier to cut.


----------



## Pascal-lawn (Mar 15, 2021)

Happy birthday to the canadian g-man ! Thanks for your massive contribution on this forum. Hope your irrigation quotation / project is going well. Cheers


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Pascal-lawn said:


> Happy birthday to the canadian g-man ! Thanks for your massive contribution on this forum. Hope your irrigation quotation / project is going well. Cheers


Thank you very much :thumbup:


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Happy Birthday! I'm enjoying watching your new project develop.


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME (Jul 24, 2019)

Happy birthday man...don't let age slow you down...lol


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Chris LI, @STUDENToftheGAME thanks gents.

The new lawn is going to be a process!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Any updates on the lawn…. Pics?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Not much to update. I haven't done anything but mow. No PGR. No iron. No micros. No water (except rain). It's been dry more often than not and I have pretty good weed pressure.





My neighbour across the street has more going on right now as he has just hydroseeded his lawn (in the pouring rain we had late last week). He just had irrigation installed 2 weeks ago, and I have yet to see it run. So this will be fun to watch this disaster unfold.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Yup the crabgrass is showing its ugly head.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I realize I haven't updated lately. Not much to talk about. Weather has been really hot or unseasonably cool with rain. I haven't pulled out the GM1000 in about 6 weeks - I just don't have the time at the moment to keep up with mowing, nor have I applied any PGR this season. Or sprayed for weeds. It's pretty much been a down year on what is the first year of my new lawn.

The last couple of weeks have been spent building a playset for my kids. After removing 1,500 sq. ft. of lawn, waiting 6 weeks for the playset to arrive from the manufacturer and two weekends of building, I now have the area 95% complete. All that's left is to order the mulch.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Nice playset. U did it right w the cloth and the large mulch area!

I bet it wasn't fun to build.

Since we're not talking about your lawn,

How's the neighbours lawn coming in w that hydro seed


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> Nice playset. U did it right w the cloth and the large mulch area!
> 
> I bet it wasn't fun to build.
> 
> ...


Most of it wasn't bad to build. The instructions were decent but I found a lot of errors. I was also left with 5 extra boards with part numbers stamped on them that are nowhere in the manual. I came to find out that they have changed the way this model is built but haven't updated the manual yet.

I didn't want the playset just sitting on the grass. I don't like the look and it would be a huge pain to mow and trim around it.

The hydroseed project is coming along. It's at the point where it needs to be cut - but like most people, he'll probably wait another month to do it.

I've seen his new irrigation in action. It has good coverage but he doesn't run it as much as what he should be for new grass.


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME (Jul 24, 2019)

Looks great...I love the placement between the trees. Had something similar at the old house when the kids were younger but made the mistake of going with regular mulch and it "flew" all over the place with the kids walking on it...cedar mulch did a much better job. FYI Miller compost has cedar mulch for under $50 a yard...cheapest from everyone I found a few months back


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> Looks great...I love the placement between the trees. Had something similar at the old house when the kids were younger but made the mistake of going with regular mulch and it "flew" all over the place with the kids walking on it...cedar mulch did a much better job. FYI Miller compost has cedar mulch for under $50 a yard...cheapest from everyone I found a few months back


I looked at their website today. I'm not sure they deliver to my postal code.


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME (Jul 24, 2019)

I guess....if you're out west Grimsby or Richmond Hill seem to be the closest ones to you....might be too far


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> I guess....if you're out west Grimsby or Richmond Hill seem to be the closest ones to you....might be too far


I'm in Erin. There are no shortage of places to order from. Most places seem to be about $50 per cubic yard.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

I had a similar project. Got the swingset late last year and after a few months of mowing around it I knew the grass had to be gone. If it's in the budget now I would highly suggest going with rubber mulch. It feels awesome and the color is supposed to last a decade. It was actually cheaper for me to buy it bagged vs buy in bulk, so I would just load the car up with 30-40 bags when I was by Lowe's and come home and spread it. Ended up using 200 bags on mine I believe, but I think long term it will be worth it.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

jskierko said:


> I had a similar project. Got the swingset late last year and after a few months of mowing around it I knew the grass had to be gone. If it's in the budget now I would highly suggest going with rubber mulch. It feels awesome and the color is supposed to last a decade. It was actually cheaper for me to buy it bagged vs buy in bulk, so I would just load the car up with 30-40 bags when I was by Lowe's and come home and spread it. Ended up using 200 bags on mine I believe, but I think long term it will be worth it.


I'd love rubber mulch. Unfortunately it is cost prohibitive. I've priced it out at approx. twice the cost of regular mulch.

Trust me, I understand the longer game with rubber mulch and the cost over time. But we're already a few grand into this project and want to avoid another $2k on mulch.

Can you post a pic of what yours looks like?


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

damn, you buy Pete's house? lol looking good


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Matthew_73 said:


> damn, you buy Pete's house? lol looking good


Ha. It's been through hell the last few weeks. Zero rain and zero irrigation. The grass is starting to wake up with the cooler temps and I'm going to try a new sprinkler tonight.

There won't be much improvement until I get irrigation installed - hopefully next year.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Most of the neighbouring lawns have got crispy over the last few weeks with the lack of rain. Early on in the summer my area had decent precipitation but other than a few pop up t-storms rain has been in short as of late.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Sorry guys. It's been a tough summer without irrigation. We didn't see rain at all in August until a micro burst came through and did a little damage while dumping 5" in about a half hour. This was the result :





I hadn't cut the grass in almost 6 weeks.

With cooler days and some rain, the grass is coming out of dormancy. The lawn needs nitrogen.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

What a project this will be hopefully very soon!!!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

What a difference a few weeks with rain, coupled with urea will do. I have been doing 0.5lb N every week before rain fall. Keep in mind the backyard didn't see any rain for close to 5 weeks this Summer. My HOC is currently 2.25" as I work it down to 1.75" heading into Winter.

9/5:



9/18


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Coming back really nice


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Nice turn around! Was this cut with the John Deere? Thats impressive u can get the deck that low, must be fairly level and smooth? My old man has to cut at the highest setting to avoid scalping.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Chuuurles said:


> Nice turn around! Was this cut with the John Deere? Thats impressive u can get the deck that low, must be fairly level and smooth? My old man has to cut at the highest setting to avoid scalping.


It is with the JD and it's a very bumpy ride. It there aren't any huge dips. Just a lot of little pot holes. I don't think sub 2" should be an issue for me.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@Harts ...

Hey.. How was your first year with a big lawn? Looks like it ended up pretty good.. Seems to be coming back well! Can't keep it perfect over the summer when it's this size.

For reference the lowest I can get with my JD X304 is 1.5" and it is a 42" deck. My back is not particularly smooth so you should be able to do the same. I am also cutting at 2.25" right now...


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Stuofsci02 it was a new challenge but it was good. This year was more about learning the lawn and getting used to mowing more than worrying about inputs.

Next year I plan to do more. Hopefully get irrigation for the front, a new spreader and maybe a striper for the JD.

Irrigation is key. Timing my apps with rain isn't fun.

I was okay with letting it go dormant this Summer, knowing that it would bounce back. I'll say this: tomorrow will be one year to the day that we first visited the house with our agent. The grass is in much better shape now.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Lawn is continuing to darken and fill in. I have some weed pressure but not going to do anything about them at this point.

It's been hard to find time to cut with 3 days of rain last week. The forecast this week looks clear and sunny.

Here is the progression this month:

9/5



9/18



9/26


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks great from here Heart's, I'd say you have a new profile pic right there. &#128077;


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Wait, no biostimulant package, no rgs, no scarifying, no overseed and it turns green with just nitrogen + water?


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

g-man said:


> Wait, no biostimulant package, no rgs, no scarifying, no overseed and it turns green with just nitrogen + water?


Almost like it grows that way in nature or something...


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> Wait, no biostimulant package, no rgs, no scarifying, no overseed and it turns green with just nitrogen + water?


Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

g-man said:


> Wait, no biostimulant package, no rgs, no scarifying, no overseed and it turns green with just nitrogen + water?


:lol:

Looking good coming into Fall, @Harts !


----------



## kk07 (Sep 2, 2020)

davegravy said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, no biostimulant package, no rgs, no scarifying, no overseed and it turns green with just nitrogen + water?
> ...


 :lol:

Looking good, Harts.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Wait…. Am I supposed to be looking at that manicured lawn or those manicured nails? Either way, lookin good..


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Wait…. Am I supposed to be looking at that manicured lawn or those manicured nails? Either way, lookin good..


Hehe I thought he was using "the force" to green up his lawn there.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Here is an update on the front:


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

That looks great!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Camman595 said:


> That looks great!


 :thumbup:


----------



## JW1975 (Oct 3, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Wait…. Am I supposed to be looking at that manicured lawn or those manicured nails? Either way, lookin good..


I sooooooooo wanted to comment on the nails and such, but I haven't been on the forum long enough to be that bold. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

JW1975 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait…. Am I supposed to be looking at that manicured lawn or those manicured nails? Either way, lookin good..
> ...


No need to hold back. @Stuofsci02 is just upset because the cable company is tearing up his 50 day old grass to install internet. Plus he seems to have forgotten the pic he recently posted showing off his precious cuticles. :lol:


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

JW1975 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait…. Am I supposed to be looking at that manicured lawn or those manicured nails? Either way, lookin good..
> ...




ardon:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Harts said:


> JW1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Stuofsci02 said:
> ...


Lol…. Yeah that's a real pisser offer as they say. As you'll see from the picture so kindly posted above, I don't hold a candle to what you have going on.. I think you'd make a fine hand model.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > JW1975 said:
> ...


👀

:lol:


----------



## rickyracer (Sep 7, 2021)

Hart, the new property is absolutely stunning. Congrats, and good job on the lawn.. it's HUGE!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

rickyracer said:


> Hart, the new property is absolutely stunning. Congrats, and good job on the lawn.. it's HUGE!


Appreciate it. More good things to come next year.


----------

